# Fragen an die Experten! (neuer Koiteich)



## Spunk (30. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich bin der Guido und bin neu hier! Ich habe mich nach lager Planung dazu entschlossen meinen eigenen koiteich zu bauen. Folienteich mit sebstgebautem Filter (Siehe Zeichnung) 
Es wäre schön, wenn Euch die Zeichnungen einmal anschaut, und mir sagen könnt ob man das so Bauen kann??
1. Frage: KG Rohr 100 vom Bodenablauf zum vortex CA. 11 Meter
ist das zu Lang??


----------



## Koi-Uwe (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fragen an die Experten! (neuer Koiteich)*

Hallöchen und :willkommen

Was mir prompt aufgefallen ist:
1. Die Teichform solltest du überdenken
2. 2x 50HT ist zu wenig für den Rücklauf, da wirst du noch einen Sicherheitsrücklauf mit einbauen.


----------



## Spunk (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fragen an die Experten! (neuer Koiteich)*



			
				utzoff schrieb:
			
		

> Hallöchen und :willkommen
> 
> Was mir prompt aufgefallen ist:
> 1. Die Teichform solltest du überdenken
> 2. 2x 50HT ist zu wenig für den Rücklauf, da wirst du noch einen Sicherheitsrücklauf mit einbauen.



Hallo Uwe,
kann man die Folie so nicht legen ?? Ist meinst Du dass es für die Stömung ungünsti ist??
Warum sind 2x 50 HT zu wenig? Fließt zu wenig wasser durch??
Ich könnte noch eine 2. pumpe anschließen für den Bachlauf (also noch ein Rohr 50HT oder?)


----------



## Koi-Uwe (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fragen an die Experten! (neuer Koiteich)*

Der Folie ist das egal, hast halt nur mehr Verschnitt und ne menge Falten. Ich denke da eher an den Strömungsverlauf.

Wenn du mit 110 in den Filter gehst (mach ich auch), reichen 2 50er Abgänge nicht aus. Ich leite 16.000 l/m in den Filter (gemessen). Was soll bei dir durchlaufen ?


----------



## Spunk (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fragen an die Experten! (neuer Koiteich)*

Das kann ich Dir nicht sagen! Ich habe noch keine Vorstellung davon was da so an Wasser überhaut durchfließen sollte , und welche Pumpe ich benötige.

Alternativ dachte ich auch daran,dass ich zwei Strömungen habe , also eine in dem linken Teichteil und eine in dem rechten.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fragen an die Experten! (neuer Koiteich)*



			
				Spunk schrieb:
			
		

> Alternativ dachte ich auch daran,dass ich zwei Strömungen habe , also eine in dem linken Teichteil und eine in dem rechten.



Ja, und in der Nahtstelle der beiden Strömungen sammelt sich der Dreck.


----------



## koimen (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fragen an die Experten! (neuer Koiteich)*

Hallo Guido

:Willkommen2 bei den Koi:crazy .

Als Experte möchte ich mich nicht behaupten..... 

Super Pläne...viel Spass dabei alles so umzusetzen!!  machste ja auch alles selber??

Die Frage wegen den 11m' kann ich nicht beantworten; aber bei www.koi-gehlhaar.de hat es einige Antworten in diese Richtung.

Den *Vortex* würde ich grösser machen wenn möglich, dann ist die "Verweilzeit" länger...ich sehe es bei mir. Würde nun bei mir  auch noch einiges grösser machen.

Mach auch mehr Einläufe (Strömung)....kannste diese vorbereiten bzw. einfach mal die Durchdringungen schon anbringen, später ist es immer schwieriger. Hatte dies auch gemacht.....zuerst waren nur 2 Pumpen dran (alles Niedervolt neuste Generation) mittlerweile laufen 4 Pumpen bei mir (1mal beim Wasserfall 2mal Unterwasser direkt im Koiteich und neu der 2Pflanzenteich). Habe auch alles 50DN gepumpt ab letzten Filtertrog. Die Pumpen könntest du immer noch herunterdimmen wenn der Filter leergepumpt wird....(Achtung nicht alle Pumpen gehen zum Dimmen)

Was mir weiter aufgefallen ist; Der Filter ist immer nur mit einem 100DN verbunden. Das reicht nicht.....wenn du ca. 20m3/Std. durchlaufen lassen willst solltest du mind. mit 2 100DN von FilterTank zu FT. nehmen .....100DN ist günstiger wegen den Schiebern als 150DN wie auch die Tankdurchführungen. 
Bei mir ist es bereits knapp mit 2 100DN.....alle Pumpen laufen vollgas.Wenn der Vortex (wenn das man so sagen kann bei mir ) ein wenig stärker verschmutzt ist......dann beginnt es den Filter leerzupumpen!!

Wünsche Dir viel Erfolg bei der weiteren Planung & vorallem Geduld bei der Umsetzung!!
Eine gute Vorbereitung ist die halbe Miete......DEINE Koi werden es Dir danken mit guter Gesundheit und schönsten Farben.

PS: Eins vorweg; Kauf auch nicht gleich im ersten Jahr schon einfach "einige" Koi. Sondern wähle Sie nach Deinem Geschmack aus......aber ich denke da hast sicher auch schon die nötige Lektüre

(Zitat von UWE; Ja, und in der Nahtstelle der beiden Strömungen sammelt sich der Dreck.) Habe bei mir auch eine solche Schnittstelle wo 2Strömungen aneinanderkommen......aber keine Sammelstelle. Sind gleiche Kreisbewegungen und der Skimmer ist schlussendlich doch stärker....Übrigens der Rohrskimmer DN125 gehört zu den günstigeren und funzt immer auch nach einer Woche noch.....


----------



## Spunk (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fragen an die Experten! (neuer Koiteich)*

HAllo Kari,
ja...ja ich mache alles selbst...und meine Frau sagt mir auch ständig, das ich sie nicht mehr alle hätte!!
Ok sie wollte ja auch nur einen Garten mit Wiese......
Zu dem Vortext, ich würde auch lieber einen größeren einsetzen, aber mehr wir 500L Regentonnen habe ich nicht gefungen.
Gute idee mit den zusätzlichen Rohren für die Stömung..schadet ja nicht!
Ja das mit den 1x 100DN hätte ich natürlich Promt falsch gemacht und mich hinterher geärgert..Danke für den Tip!
Ja und mit den Fischen hab ich dann wirklich Zeit...das ganze kann erst einmal in Ruhe einlaufen..ich kenn das vom Aquarium!
Ist der Filter denn ansosten groß genung??
Und... Dein Zeich sieht übrigens ech klasse aus!!!!

Gruß
Guido


----------



## Spunk (4. Feb. 2009)

*Neuer Koiteich 2009*

HAllo,
jetzt habe ich meine Zeichnung auch wieder komplett überarbeitet.
Der Teich wird jetzt also doch gemauert 17,5 Schalsteine.
Der Filter verschwindet unter dem Gartenhaus.
Was meint Ihr dazu?
Gruß Guido


----------



## Koi-Uwe (4. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Fragen an die Experten! (neuer Koiteich)*

Ich habe deinen Beitrag in dein altes Thema geschoben.

Zum Thema sag ich später was, bin grad ein wenig in Eile


----------



## Koi-Uwe (4. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Fragen an die Experten! (neuer Koiteich)*

Wow 

Ich finde das sieht richtig gut aus. Auch die Skimmer und Einläufe finde ich Prima.
Aber ich sagte ja schon das sich in der Schnittstelle Dreck sammeln könnte. Was hälst du von einem kleinen Bodenablauf an dieser Stelle, die gibt es auch in 50mm. Nur so als Idee.

Wolltest du denn Teichfolie verwenden oder GFK, Flüssigfolie ? Das wäre dann Ideal. Allerdings leider eine andere Preisklasse


----------



## Spunk (4. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Fragen an die Experten! (neuer Koiteich)*

Hallo Uwe,
danke für das Verschieben...!
Schön mal was Positives zu hören!! Das geht runter Oil!
Plane und überlege ja nun schon sei Wochen daran. Ich möchte wenn möglich den Teich nur einmal Bauen. Den Bodenablauf in die Engstelle... ja..könnte ich wohl noch nachrüsten
Oder..was wäre wenn man hier den Boden leicht anhebt, sodas sich hier kein Dreck sammeln kann.
Habe zuerst überlegt den Teich mir Dichtschlämme usw. zu behandel. Bin da aber völlig von ab. Ich lass mir wohl richtige ich glaube "Deponiefolie" einschweissen. Aber das kommt dann wohl erst in 2010!
Ich muss erst die Terasse aus Holz und einen Teil vom Garten fertig bekommen..habe ich meiner Frau Versprochen
Vielleich komme ich mit dem Teichvolumen sogar an 30m³ das wäre echt klasse..mal sehen. Werde wohl noch etwas tiefer gehen 2,50m ?? Schaun wir mal...
Gruß Guido


----------



## Koi-Uwe (4. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Fragen an die Experten! (neuer Koiteich)*

Ich persönlich würde die Mitte nicht anheben, meine Fische hatten immer Angst unter meiner Alten Brücke durchzuschwimmen weil es dort nicht sehr Tief war.

Versuch so viel Volumen wie möglich zu erreichen.


----------



## Spunk (4. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Fragen an die Experten! (neuer Koiteich)*

JA, die Tiefe hätte ich.  Ich will überall auf 2,5Meter gehen, und unter der Brücke könnte ich eine kleine Stelle auf 2 oder2,20 Meter anheben. Ist dann also immernoch tief genung.

Gruß
Guido


----------



## Spunk (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fragen an die Experten! (neuer Koiteich)*

Hallo zusammen,
so, bei meinem Teichbau geht es nun auch lagsam weiter
Wie versprochen hier erst einmal einige Bilder
Gruß
Guido


----------



## Digicat (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fragen an die Experten! (neuer Koiteich)*

Servus Guido

Na da hast ja schon einiges geschafft 

Die Endtiefe hast aber noch nicht erreicht .. oder doch


----------



## Spunk (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fragen an die Experten! (neuer Koiteich)*

So..und noch welche....
Nachdem ich nun Wochenlag in mühseliger kleinarbeit meinen Felsboden bearbeitet habe, erst Tagelang mit der Spitzhacke danach mit der Machiene,kamen dann auch endlich meine 670 Steinchen
Aber seht selbst.....


----------



## Spunk (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fragen an die Experten! (neuer Koiteich)*

Hallo Helmut,
oh kommt das so schecht rüber....
ich bin überall auf 2,20 Die drei BA liegen dann nochmal 10cm tiefer 
Gruß Guido


----------



## Digicat (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fragen an die Experten! (neuer Koiteich)*

Naja, dachte keine BA`s  zu sehen.

Dein 2.Bildteil .... du bringst ja was weiter  "den Hut zieh"


----------



## Koi-Uwe (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fragen an die Experten! (neuer Koiteich)*

OhOh 
Das sieht noch nach sehr viel Arbeit aus  


Aber es wird


----------



## Spunk (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fragen an die Experten! (neuer Koiteich)*

Moin Uwe,
Arbeit... och ein bischen.....
 oh da habe ich mir aber auch was angetan...naja habs ja nicht anders gewollt.
Ich glaub meine Frau hatte sich das auch etwas anders vorgestellt:shock
Das wird doch alles wieder schön 
Und erst die Nachbarn nebenan:crazy(aber die sind Super!) ich soll doch ne Gegenstromanlage Installieren... dann würden Sie mal zum Planschen kommen...
Planschen...he he...

Alles wird gut :smoki


----------

